# coffee



## ASTGIRL (Nov 10, 2001)

Hey, Does anyone get sick when they drink coffee? I have been drinking it a lot lately because i've had so much work to do for my classes, but it seems like if i drink it in the morning, then i get sick in the afternoon, or if i drink it in the evening, i get sick the next morning. I also took a No Doze and i was so sick the next morning. Let me know if this effects any of you. I love coffee, and i have finals next week, so i need to be awake, but i don't want to be sick too. Thanks


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I never drink coffee because it means instant D for me. I am lucky I am not crazy about it either, but I have to admit that sometimes during the afternoon a good cup will be nice. Anyway, I still drink Coke and it does not bother me. I guess everybody is different.


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

Anything with caffeine is a HUGE no-no for me. That may be the problem. I didn't use to be that way...but developed it when my IBS worsened. Can't even drink decaf coffee because of the amount of caffeine still in it. Try tea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2001)

i have just been diagnosed with ibs and after reading the comments on cooffe realised that i only started gettin symptoms since i stared drinking coffee the last few months


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2001)

it was normal for me to get up in the morning before school and drink about a pot of black coffee. then i'd be eating chocolate bars during school and dring pepsi or coke with every meal... now even a sip of coffee or pop makes me sick almost instantly. but i am finding that i have still have small does of chocolate (THANK GOD FOR THAT!!!)


----------

